# Sixaxis Contoller application



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all, been using the Sixaxis controller app for a couple of days and let me tell you, it's a winner. I primarily downloaded this to help with playing GTA III on my projector to give me a more Console-ish feel to my gaming experience, but soon i found myself downloading profiles for all the games i could find and creating the ones i couldn't. Creating them turned out to be pretty easy and now I'm playing most of my racing and FPS games with a controller, which is a welcome relief. Now this app works by approximating touches in the appropriate places so the profiles take some tweaking to get just right but the app helps by allowing you to put a screenshot behind the buttons your placing to make sure you r getting it right. This app also can be used with games that support button mapping like "riptide gp" and "shinerunner". The xda site has a great thread about the GTA III map profile and getting it to work. I'm gonna upload a zip with 5 maps i use. Asphalt 6, GTA III, Gun Bros(Still buggy), Modern Combat 3 amd reckless racing r in there.


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thx for this, but I was wondering your touch emulation via sixaxis controller is limited to only 2 touches? No matter what game I set it up for mine with only pick up two touches at a time and when I check a multitouch app my nexus can pick up 8-10. I was also wondering what rom/kernal you would happen to be on in case that could be the reason.


----------



## joeyfrost42 (Dec 12, 2011)

I was originally having similar issues as those posted in the XDA forum where i could not turn and hit the gas at the same time. I don't know if it was me switching to AOKP build 17 or NOT flashing a custom kernel this time cuz i went to show the difficulty to a friend and the issue was resolved. Can you give me an example of how to test to see if i am getting more than two touches. I guess like hitting, the gas, the break and steering would be one way.

Edited

Went and checked AND am confirming only 2 touches, must have something to do with the emulation. Anywayz Still fun to be unfettered even if only sometimes.


----------



## aznx630 (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean, but for MC3 two buttons just isn't enoughh34r:

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------

